# Any CaribSea Phos-Buster Pro experience?



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have very high phosphate levels in my tank (more than likely due to a couple bad bags of eco-complete). Has anybody ever used CaribSea's Phos-Buster Pro liquid to relatively quickly drop phosphate levels in their tank? Any ill affects on plants or animals from it?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In my opinion any time you have a choice between adding something more to the water or just changing water a few times, the latter will always be the best choice. But, I have never tried that product.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've done many many water changes and they unfortunately don't help, which leads me to believe the Eco-Complete is actually leaching the phosphate. (and my test kit shows 0 ppm PO4 for tap water, so it should be reasonably good to use)


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There was a batch or some batches of Eco Complete that were bad. Those batches did leach phosphates into the water, as I recall. But, the manufacturer was very good in replacing all of the bad product people reported to them. I suggest you find their product support phone number here, http://www.caribsea.com/pages/contact/contact.html, and give them a call. That would beat forever adding stuff to the water to try to isolate the phosphates.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's so much easier to just add some chemical than to pull out all my substrate though, lol. Especially now that my plans are nice and established  In the long run you are right, though. Especially since i'm starting to develop some Green spot algae and thread algae, which i would bet is more than likely from the high phosphates. Thanks for the input Hoppy!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

GSA is very unlikely to be caused by high phosphates. In fact increasing phosphates is a good way to control GSA. The thread algae is probably from something else too. You could try improving the water circulation in the tank, and making sure you have adequate CO2 concentration with no day to day changes in that concentration.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.magnavore.com/media.html

I've temporally used PhosLock and NitrateLock with great results.
most online resellers have these at a much greater discount.
remember to buy an extra 300 micron media bag to use with it.
the bag it comes with is huge, so you'll want a smaller portioned
bag to reuse whenever you apply this inside your canister filter.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

I may try that out temporarily. As a long term solution i have contacted CaribSea and they are sending me 3 replacement bags of Eco-Coomplete. It looks like at least one of mine is old stock from when they had problems a couple years ago. I have also ordered some Potassium Sulfate so i can dose Potassium along with my normal Potassium Nitrate to keep my Nitrate and Potassium levels up to ratio right with the Phosphate levels.


----------

